# Ford 1600



## viper1025 (Feb 22, 2014)

I believe i have diesel fuel and exhaust fumes in my water.Suspect its a blow head gasket. Kinda weird the thick stuff in radiator is more white with a blue tint.


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

Howdy Viper1025,

Oil in the coolant shows up as emulsion (milkshake/cloudy). Coolant in the crankcase oil will look much the same. 

Does your radiator have an oil cooler section? 

Normally, if you have an exhaust leak into the cooling system, the engine will heat/overheat quickly and you will see bubbles in the coolant. 

You can buy a test kit at an auto part store to test for combustion gasses in the coolant. But if your engine is not overheating and you see no bubbles in the coolant, I doubt that this is a problem.


----------



## viper1025 (Feb 22, 2014)

Big_T said:


> Howdy Viper1025,
> 
> Oil in the coolant shows up as emulsion (milkshake/cloudy). Coolant in the crankcase oil will look much the same.
> 
> ...


Well im sorry posted that in the other two posts that didnt come through. Wasn't sure this one would so i said it short.
Heres what i do know.

Never any problems till now.Antifreeze was clean and full. I started snowplowing and came to a stop at the end of the drive. Then i noticed steam. shut her down and it was over heated. Released pressure but a thick foam come out. But to me seemed a strange color. It was white with a blueish tint.
Well i have since pulled the thermostat and flushed several times with water. A couple of times with a radiator flush. Still not as clean as i like. But once it got to where i could see the water. I noticed the bubbles. Oil is clean no water at all. 
No white smoke from the exhaust, Seems to run good with no loss of power. Actually if i loosen radiator cap it runs about 220 degrees. But if i tighten it , then it goes up quick. 
Im hoping its just the head gasket and the foam is oil or fuel. Been a auto mechanic for years. And seems little difference in pulling head. Although Im not sure about bleeding fuel lines on these after the jobs together. Seems a lot of things to remove just to get to the head. And fuel lines are some.
So if any one has any ideas id appreciate hearing them. Also any tutorials on any of these to glance through. Do you need to change head bolts too? I know on a car i use to as they were a stretch bolt. And better not to reuse, although many did. Guess im going to extend my credentials to diesel now. LOL!


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

Some of your previous posts were apparently not posted on the forum correctly. Happens to me occasionally. I fail to sign in and lose the post. I'm sure there are others ways to screw up a post. But now you know how it's done!

In reading your description, I would say most likely you have a blown head gasket or cracked head. Have the head checked for cracks when you get it off.

Most guys re-use their head bolts. They are not torqued to the extreme levels that modern day engines are.  Although, this is a Shibaura-built (Japan) tractor. You might check with your CNH dealership on this point.


----------

